
OpenAI API - bookofjoe
https://openai.com/blog/openai-api/
======
adamnemecek
Repost
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23489653](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23489653)

------
sillysaurusx
One disadvantage of an API is that OpenAI controls what the model is allowed
to output. They’re already working on a content filter in response to the
latest wave of social media criticisms. (The head of Facebook AI publicly
accused OpenAI of deploying an unsafe model, and said that it shouldn’t be so
easy to get it to generate racial stereotypes.
[https://twitter.com/sama/status/1285985962250534912?s=21](https://twitter.com/sama/status/1285985962250534912?s=21))

I wonder if the content filter will become mandatory.

The flip side is that we’re probably looking at the Apple model of AI
software. The App Store was a repulsive idea when it was first introduced. Now
it’s a fact of life.

~~~
wrshpFAANG
It's still a repulsive idea and I believe we should be actively telling our
friends and coworkers that it's bad capitalism to use it.

~~~
melbourne_mat
I don't see anything wrong with the Apple app store - they just need to be
forced to bring the Apple percentage down (they clearly won't do it on their
own).

~~~
wrshpFAANG
Famous last words before your app is banned.

------
yrral
I was really excited about this and applied around a month ago but still
haven't gotten any indication of when I can get access. I was curious if
others had much longer use case descriptions or were famous or something else
to get early access.

~~~
joeyspn
Been waiting for few weeks as well... maybe @gdb will read this thread and can
expedite the process for HNers.. :P

~~~
gdb
_waves_

Given the amount of demand, we're trying to prioritize folks who want to build
a concrete application or integrate with a product.

Please feel free to email me (gdb@openai.com) and let me know what you'd like
to build — I can't guarantee I'll be able to accelerate an invite, but at the
very least I'll make sure we're tracking your use-case internally.

------
nmfisher
As far as I can see, this is the same announcement from 6 weeks ago - there's
nothing new here, it's still in beta and you still have to go on the waitlist.

------
d0m
Question from a non-ML expert: How can I be sure that my code working with one
version will still be working after they update/re-train the models?

More specifically, for DOTA, they could track the progress and make sure there
wasn't important regressions.. but this seems so general, how can they make
sure it makes everyone' use-cases better?

~~~
sillysaurusx
You can’t! :)

It’s a fact of life. A different model will generate different outputs for the
same prompts. And some of those outputs will be worse than they were.

But, if you use the same prompt with the same model, the output will always be
exactly the same (content filters notwithstanding).

~~~
ignoranceprior
> But, if you use the same prompt with the same model, the output will always
> be exactly the same (content filters notwithstanding).

Isn't this only true if you set the temperature parameter in a way that
renders the model deterministic?

~~~
sillysaurusx
The temperature parameter controls a random number generator, which itself is
controlled by a seed. I assume (or hope) you can specify the seed via the API.

------
ArtWomb
I know exactly the project I would like to work on: "english to 3d graphics
shader". The problem is, it can be difficult to express what the shader does
in the first place using plain human english. ShaderToy currently lists approx
40K+. And their human annotated descriptions can be quite creative ;)

~~~
Impossible
I'd love to see this and I'd work with you on this. There are probably other
niches of procedural generation that GPT-3 might excel at.

~~~
ArtWomb
Hit me up. Email in profile. Starting right away in building an encyclopedic
library of GLSL shader code for training ;)

------
theontheone
@ the other comments, email greg brockman directly if you have a good idea and
he'll speed up your access. I applied only a few weeks ago and I'm not famous
(no twitter account), I just mentioned i'm a MS student and I had an idea of
what I wanted to do

------
Impossible
I really want access to the API but I have no immediate use case and I'm not
"AI community famous". I have vague ideas about prompting it to create 3D
models (I work in games\graphics), but I have no idea if that will actually
work given the data set.

